# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Dhana Car Rental

## TBfan

The rates look good.

Any one use them? Good? Bad?

I read something on trip adviser that I understood to mean that optional collision damage waiver only cover over $3500. If I understand correctly that means if the car was wrecked I could have to pay $3500 for it??

Island car rental with better CDW coverage was much more$$ (can not afford that much)

Private car rental is starting to look good again!

----------

